# Restaurant recommendation for Castleknock?



## mobileme (14 Mar 2006)

Any tips on where to eat in Castleknock area on a Saturday night? Don't mind what kind of cuisine but looking for somewhere with a bit of atmosphere and good food of course!


----------



## quinno (14 Mar 2006)

Trentunos - food good, pasta / pizza, can't book so they sometimes turn you away. Not a good idea if you're hungry!

Barbican - new pub, only had pub grub there, not bad.

The 12th lock - modern pub grub / restaurant, bit away from castleknock village, food good

Thai Garden, Blanchardstown - good thai, priced reasonably.


----------



## brodiebabe (15 Mar 2006)

Wongs chinese, v. pricey but enjoyable.


----------



## Mister H (15 Mar 2006)

Wongs food is excellent, but service can be hit & miss. Was once rushed through our meal, while our most recent experience went to the other extreme. Long waits between courses etc.


----------



## quinno (15 Mar 2006)

Also heard the food is not work the €€€....


----------



## Capaill (16 Mar 2006)

La terraza Retaurant beside Superquinn in Blanchardstown has been enjoyable and value for money any time I have been there


----------



## jonnyhotspur (16 Mar 2006)

I've eaten in Wongs 6 or 7 times and only once found the service a bit slow. Really like the food but slightly pricey. Nice atmosphere. I'd have no problem recommending it.


----------



## burkemg (18 Mar 2006)

The new Castleknock Hotel might be worth a go.

I've tried it with no complaints.

TGI Fridays ia another option


----------



## MHSpurs (18 Mar 2006)

Try Ravellos in Clonsilla village.

Good Italian and reasonably priced.


----------



## conor06 (19 Mar 2006)

cant beat thai garden in blanchardstown village. best grub going imo


----------



## Deckat (29 Mar 2006)

If you're willing to go as far as Clonsilla then Shimla is a good Indian restaurant.


----------



## bsloe (30 Mar 2006)

thai garden is a winner, great service and good prices. the green curry is very good


----------



## mobileme (30 Mar 2006)

burkemg said:
			
		

> The new Castleknock Hotel might be worth a go.


 
This is where we ended up going on Sat night. They have two restaurants - the Park (game menu) and the Brasserie (steak, fish, chicken dishes). We ate in the Brasserie, which was very busy. Food was really lovely and I would recommend it on that basis but the service was horrendously slow. We spoke to the restaurant supervisor and duty manager after the meal and they knocked the bottle of wine off our bill, so at least they looked after us in that respect.


----------

